# Jean Dodds Protocol for vaccinations



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thought I would put this out there again for those that want to follow this regimen. http://www.betterdogcare.com/?page=vaccines These are her words, no interpretations .


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Also worth watching:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you, Dave.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi, Dave, yesterday my vet told me that my new pup will be REQUIRED to have a Bordetella vaccine before he gets neutered at 6 months, even after I laid down the law about the vaccination schedule. She said I can wait one week after the 16-week booster and then get the Rabies shot (not 4 weeks). She also said that after the puppy round, they will give annual boosters until they are 3 years old, then every three years after that. Like I'm gonna approve THAT! Grrrrrrrr, don't make Momma mad!

I'm going to start phone interviewing for a new vet who will respect my wishes and not try to convince me that titers are expensive and hard to interpret, blah, blah, blah, and wouldn't I feel bad if he got sick because I didn't vaccinate him.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Leslie, I think we need some pictures of that new pup?

Just keep looking for a Vet that will work with you, believe it or not some of the younger vets have trouble working outside of their vet school box. We live in the south where many people to not vaccinate period, scary. I have convinced one of my four vets to follow the Dodd's protocol but we have changed it to fit where I live and my dogs life style. I do the Bordetella as I board whenever we go out of town and we go to classes and dog trials. My elderly dog Boo Boo still gets the Bortella in shot form and Rabies, we are no longer giving him any others even though his titers keep showing low, his health and age make them too stressful to his body. We do heartworm almost year round depending on the weather in any given year and once a year we have them tested for several type of worms.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lsprick said:


> Hi, Dave, yesterday my vet told me that my new pup will be REQUIRED to have a Bordetella vaccine before he gets neutered at 6 months, even after I laid down the law about the vaccination schedule. She said I can wait one week after the 16-week booster and then get the Rabies shot (not 4 weeks). She also said that after the puppy round, they will give annual boosters until they are 3 years old, then every three years after that. Like I'm gonna approve THAT! Grrrrrrrr, don't make Momma mad!
> 
> I'm going to start phone interviewing for a new vet who will respect my wishes and not try to convince me that titers are expensive and hard to interpret, blah, blah, blah, and wouldn't I feel bad if he got sick because I didn't vaccinate him.


yeah Leslie, get rid of her if she' s not going to work with you .Before you sign on with anothe vet, tell them what you want. She's wrong about the one week , it's advised three to four weeks after any vacs before the rabies. Send a link to this article to your next candidate and telll them thats' what you want. Now it's up to you if you want to titer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lsprick said:


> Hi, Dave, yesterday my vet told me that my new pup will be REQUIRED to have a Bordetella vaccine before he gets neutered at 6 months, even after I laid down the law about the vaccination schedule. She said I can wait one week after the 16-week booster and then get the Rabies shot (not 4 weeks). She also said that after the puppy round, they will give annual boosters until they are 3 years old, then every three years after that. Like I'm gonna approve THAT! Grrrrrrrr, don't make Momma mad!
> 
> I'm going to start phone interviewing for a new vet who will respect my wishes and not try to convince me that titers are expensive and hard to interpret, blah, blah, blah, and wouldn't I feel bad if he got sick because I didn't vaccinate him.


Good for you! After your first sentence, I was thinking, "Time for a new vet!!!"


----------

